# Which shirt sleeve to embroider



## Lilypad

When you cannot put a logo on the left or right chest, which sleeve is the correct one to embroidery, left or right???


----------



## jobbinchung

EMB is usually on left sleeve, also on shoulder.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS

I don't know what is proper, but if nothing is on the left chest, I do it on the left sleeve. 

If there is a logo on the left chest and they want another logo on a sleeve, I put it on the right chest then.


----------



## JAF

Ask the customer what they want


----------



## Iconify

One tip I have heard is that if it's corporate you should put it on the right sleeve. People shake hands with their right hand and this will put the logo out there to be noticed.

Other than that, if there is any question always refer to what the customer wants.


----------



## binki

Men go on the left sleeve and women on the right. If you do a left breast logo then do the right sleeve.


----------



## laurannemc

the correct placement is whatever the customer decides. we always have the customer make the call, that way you are never wrong.


----------



## Dee Em

Customer preference I would go with.
Always start with the crest over the heart on the left side, then we would place a 2nd logo on the right sleeve to balance up the shirt. 2 logos on one side doesn't look right to me


----------



## emeraldapple

I agree with Dee Em. If the customer asks my opinion then I recommend the right sleeve. I point out that the opposite sides for the left chest and the right sleeve balance and when shaking hands the logo on the sleeve is noticed. I place it slightly off center toward the front. I would get a confirmation from your customer either way; you never know what they are thinking until you ask.


----------



## SunEmbroidery

Ask your customer. If they don't have a preference and there is a LC logo place it on the right sleeve.


----------

